
The Petabyte Age: Because More Isn't Just More — More Is Different - nreece
http://www.wired.com/science/discoveries/magazine/16-07/pb_intro
======
jgamman
'the scientific method is obsolete' ?? data can provide correlations and if
you are just trying to match 2 things together to error<x difference then
yeah, grab enough data and you can do it. that hardly makes the scientific
method obsolete - a good piece of science indicates things that you don't know
e.g. dirac's anti-electron, einstein's gravity waves. generally if you can't
derive a correlation from first principles i don't think you can claim to
'understand' it (warning - metaphysics ahead). i'm also thinking correlations
allow interpolation, theoretical basis allows extrapolation.

